# Looking to buy a new horse- should I even think about a stallion?



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Normally with things such as this I would say that if you have to ask the question, then the answer is probably no. However, if your gelding options are really THAT slim in your country then it may be worth considering.

As far as how much gelding will affect a horse's personality, I can't help you there


----------



## ReubenJCogburn (Jul 17, 2013)

If you geld a well trained, well mannered stallion with a good temperament, he shoild be a great prospective riding horse. 

I gelded my stallion (who met all of the above requirements) at six years old so that I could let a couple of my 4-H riders compete on him, and he's been an amazing gelding. It wasn't a big transition though because he wasn't very studdy...it just made his use allowable by people under 18 years... And I felt like I could let my guard down a little more because that drive to breed was gone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

A great stallion will make a better gelding:wink:


----------



## PixiTrix (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks for constructive feedback Reuben and GoldenGirl- I'm not an idiot it is just that the prospect of buying a stallion has been a total non issue until this move- its still not my number one choice but since I'm looking at a few this weekend I thought I'd get some general feedback. And for the record I'd never leave it a stallion, gelding would be a first priority.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi Pixitrix. I don't wish to be nosy but what country are you in?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Seriously, and now I have more time, I totally would not buy a stallion as a general riding horse, because even the best trained ones means that you have to be ever alert to what other people are doing.

As I say though if a horse is a calm stallion, he will be an awesome gelding, just takes away the conflicts from his body.:wink:


----------



## Arab Mama (Jun 10, 2012)

Since you plan to geld, I would absolutely look at a stallion. I would still make a good personality a priority as there's no guarantee that will change when he looses his baby-makers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I bought a 3yo stallion and gelding him was the best thing I did for the both of us.
I am not a breeder, at all. Are you by any chance in Italy/Spain? Italians, as far as I am aware, do not believe in gelding the horse, as they think it takes away something 'extra'... yep.. testosterone!!

If you plan to geld, then do. Look for a younger stallion, or one who is laid back. A late gelded stallion who has all the naughty mannerisms will be a very long road for you. I have seen it happen a few times, and a lot of experienced riders give up.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

They do not geld many horses in Mexico either.
if you find a well behaved stallion one that is well trained an you are an experienced horseman then I see no issues owning a stallion.
I ride mine every where and use minimal precautions to ensure he and I are safe.
There is no comparison between riding a gelding and a stallion.
Geldings I now find boring. I like the extra spirit and confidence a stallion has. Of course that may change as I get older. LOL Then I will ride only mares.
I have owned two geldings that were stallions until after 5 years old.
Both never stopped fully acting as if they were still intact. They did not act studdish as much but retained certain traits.
Good luck with the new horse . Shalom


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

dbarabians said:


> They do not geld many horses in Mexico either.
> if you find a well behaved stallion one that is well trained an you are an experienced horseman then I see no issues owning a stallion.
> I ride mine every where and use minimal precautions to ensure he and I are safe.
> *There is no comparison between riding a gelding and a stallion.*
> ...


I respectfully disagree. Unless you are talking in regards to the horses 'talent' at its job, there is a HUGE difference between a gelding and stallion. And as a rider, you have to be responsible as a stallion owner/rider to make sure that you make a safe working environment for yourself and other riders.

I found that a lot of people made scenes in their heads, and had a huge issue with being around a stallion. As a 3yo Dubai didn't realise he had balls or what they were for. He was AMAZINGLY well behaved on the floor and under saddle. But other people around me with mares and geldings caused more issues by 'what ifs' all the time. They can make things more dangerous.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Duffy Duck riding a stallion is indeed much different from a gelding. That is what I said . There is no comparison between the 2.
A stallion requires the rider to ensure the safety of not only his horse but those around him. You need to be more alert your stallion will be.
yet a well trained stallion will do as it is trained to do. Behave.
However other horses may react and not be as well trained around a stallion.
Shalom


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Apologies DB, I misread that. I understood it as there is no difference. Sometimes I read things as a German, and as in this case, mistake the meaning.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

DuffyDuck said:


> Apologies DB, I misread that. I understood it as there is no difference. Sometimes I read things as a German, and as in this case, mistake the meaning.


There is no need to apologize DuffyDuck I understood what was happening.
We were saying the same thing. Shalom


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

I've met some very well-mannered studs. It all depends on how they are handled and how much they are exposed to things. The ones that are kept alone and segregated all their lives are generally the worst.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

I wouldn't rule out looking at a stallion, especially if you plan to geld. It all comes down to whether they are well-mannered and well trained to begin with. Many geldings have more "attitude" and lack of manners than my stallion Dream. He is gentle and laid back- a complete gentleman, but then again, that is what I insist on. The trainer who is working with him now says he's the most well-behaved, honest stallion she's ever worked with. I'm sure there are others out there who have similar manners.
Happy hunting!


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I would recommend, if you plan on gelding, to stay as young as possible. I knew one horse that was gelded at 5, and was very study before gelding. He was always a dominant handful, and may as well have been kept a stud, he tormented the mares and tried to kill the geldings, so he had to be kept pastured separately like the stallions anyways. Awesome riding horse though The other example was my clydsdale. He knew what a mare was, and had bred before, but he had a naturally laid back, friendly personality, and was by nature a middle-bottom of the herd type guy. he was gelded at 5 and after that no one would guess he had ever been a stallion.


----------



## Cielo Notturno (Sep 12, 2013)

In my country we have one breed that no one gelds ever, because they are so docile- so first it depends on what kind of horse you're getting.

Nice, docile ungelded males do exist, I've seen more than one used as school horses for beginners. They where very reliable. So you can look specifically for a very calm horse. I'm not sure if you can get beginners' horses out of males who have already "known" a mare. 

If you decide to buy and geld, please stay on horses under the age of five-six. After that age, you should geld only if necessary for medical condition. You'll hear of horses who did well after being gelded after 16 or so, but you never know, some horses actually do fine, some others develop health problems, some others stay with the "stallion" mind, some lose every vitality. So you'd have a very high chance of not getting what you want, either from horse not changing a bit, to horse changing too much.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I wouldn't discount a stallion at all. I used to ride a Peruvian paso who was a breeding stud his whole life until his owner had to get out of the business (his wife had cancer, so he sold off his stock to help pay medical bills). Charmer (registered name "El Encanto"...he can actually be found on allbreedpedigree.com) was gelded at 13 and was an absolute gentleman. You would NEVER have even remotely guessed that he had been a breeding stud his whole life. I was a very beginner rider and we trail rode together with his new owner (a vet tech I worked with) and he took such good care of me and taught me a lot. He was a sweet gentleman on the ground and a sure-footed, easy-going mount on the trail (nothing phased him, even when the other horse was having a complete meltdown over some imaginary threat).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I personally love stallions, but I do not think they are for just any one. 

I know quite a few studs that were used for breeding, that are now gelded later in life, and pastured with mares with no problems, others that can only be with other geldings. It really depends on the horse, and I think a lot has to do with the way they were kept as studs as well. I'm a firm believer that the best training for a young colt is a witchy mare. She will put him in his place faster than you can blink! lol


----------



## PixiTrix (Sep 11, 2013)

For anyone who was curious, I am in Puerto Rico, so these are also all paso finos.

I did go to a farm selling 5 stallions yesterday but, nope. Not going there- they were all stalled up, not being worked and moderately wild. Beautiful pure pasos, but needed so much work and care. I don't think so!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

PixiTrix said:


> For anyone who was curious, I am in Puerto Rico, so these are also all paso finos.
> 
> I did go to a farm selling 5 stallions yesterday but, nope. Not going there- they were all stalled up, not being worked and moderately wild. Beautiful pure pasos, but needed so much work and care. I don't think so!


Those are the type of people that give stallions a bad name.

That is no way to live, if I was locked up, and never let out to run, I'd be crazy too!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

PixiTrix said:


> For anyone who was curious, I am in Puerto Rico, so these are also all paso finos.
> 
> I did go to a farm selling 5 stallions yesterday but, nope. Not going there- they were all stalled up, not being worked and moderately wild. Beautiful pure pasos, but needed so much work and care. I don't think so!


Such a shame, but good for you for walking away, you will find your perfect partner.


----------



## PixiTrix (Sep 11, 2013)

myhorsesonador said:


> Those are the type of people that give stallions a bad name.
> 
> That is no way to live, if I was locked up, and never let out to run, I'd be crazy too!


I agree. It was a sweet little old man who you could tell loved his horses but just couldn't take care of them any longer. They really need to be sold. They were in fair condition but they were very high quality horses that had so much potential. There was one in particular that I think could have been great and would have been gorgeous if worked properly, but too much of a project for me right now.


----------



## Alyssa (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm an amateur adult who is currently leasing and competing on a stallion. Generally speaking, no one ever knows he is a stallion because he is so well mannered. His only "stud behavior" is that he will yell to the girls now and again and poop to make his presence known. Other than that, hes not an idiot and knows what his job is at a show, or anywhere else for that manner. Im 100% certain that other stallions aren't like him, just like some mares can be more moody than others. But I personally feel if you are buying a horse that is a good stallion, it can be a return on investment to have breeding abilities.


----------



## LizNicole520 (Jul 31, 2012)

A beautiful stallion can end up being a knock out gelding or even just a nice intact purchase! Honestly the only thing that would stop me from purchasing a stud/colt is if I didn't have the experience or I did not have the proper set up to house one. 

There is a stallion here who has multiples personalities -- just depends on who is at the other end of his lead. Sometimes he is a gelding, sometimes he is a STUD.

If you've got the know how, and you find the right horse.. his or her gender won't even be an issue.


----------

